# new VOLTEX BAR...thats right I said VOLTEX



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

here's a quick video of the new bar I got, I don't care that its chinese, i don't care that "it won't last" for the money it couldn't be beat and when you're 19 you don't have a ton to spend on leds...after have whelen tir3s these are very close


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

ive had a voltex bar for two years and its been thru a recent accident that totaled my truck and it still works no problems . love it


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

20Silverado05;1085144 said:


> ive had a voltex bar for two years and its been thru a recent accident that totaled my truck and it still works no problems . love it


yup, yup! believe it or not you're the reason why I even took a look into voltex...I've seen pictures of your truck and videos and was very impressed.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I have one on my 2500hd, works well for the price. I've had it for a year. 1 Led segment is out but its been that way since I bought it.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

erkoehler;1085151 said:


> I have one on my 2500hd, works well for the price. I've had it for a year. 1 Led segment is out but its been that way since I bought it.


I know I have a warranty on mine...you should check into it??


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought mine off a guy that bought it and then kept it and never installed it. So I'm technically the second owner, but first user. No warranty available.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh that sucks. Oh well, I'm sure you could get a replacement segment if you really cared.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi EGLC
where did you buy it at and how much did you pay? I had one on a jeep I just sold and need to buy another one. I bought my lightbar off ebay last year and cant find the guy who sold it to me. That bar is very bright, could see my guy plowing with the jeep a good 1/2 mile away but I sold it with the jeep.

Thanks Mike


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Got it off ebay for $190


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

EGLC;1085415 said:


> Got it off ebay for $190


Thanks did you buy it from a guy in CA?

Mike


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Mike,

Yup that's the one. I mounted it today, will post pictures.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

How long do these lights last? I was going to buy the hide aways how long would those last. But for something expensive it deffinitly should last a long time right?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

20Silverado05;1085144 said:


> ive had a voltex bar for two years and its been thru a recent accident that totaled my truck and it still works no problems . love it


You gonna put that on whatever truck you get next or sell it?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i just threw up in my mouth a little bit......thanks jared


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Dissociative;1103059 said:


> i just threw up in my mouth a little bit......thanks jared


LOLOLOL :laughing:


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

george if you would like to chip in to pay for my lights that'd be great :salute: xysport

l've come to the conclusion that lights don't make you $....call me crazy but thats a revolutionary idea I've come to....trust me if I had the payup I wouldn't have dodge gas jobs and I wouldn't run chinese made lights


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

WilliamOak;1085820 said:


> You gonna put that on whatever truck you get next or sell it?


im gettin a new bar set up as we speak lol I will post pics tomorrow or the next day when its done. As for the voltex im not sure what im gunna do with it yet.


----------

